# Choose my tires please...



## Digitalcandy (Dec 8, 2000)

There seems to be a wide variety of tires to choose from. I currently have the Michelin Pilot Sports and I guess I am happy with them. However, they are my first set of "performance" tires I ever owned. I don't have experience with other tires to compare against. So I am giving you all the opportunity to choose my next set of tires since mine now have 25K miles and will be needing some soon. I have the 17" OEM Long Beach wheels. I noticed on http://www.tirerack.com that I can get 4 Pilot Sports for roughly $700. So I am looking to keep the price within that range.

Thanks.


----------



## vagvr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

what kinda tire is a porcupine? i dunno, Michelin makes good tires for any kind of application. So does Pirelli. Yokohomas are sweet too. Stay away from Kumho though. Sumitomos are alright, but I'm not going to buy another set.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (vagvr6)*

Michelin Pilot Sport - best dry traction
Bridgestone S03 PP - best wet traction


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Choose my tires please... ([email protected])*

The pirellie p7000's are ridiculouly noisy. I'd stay away from them. I have the pilot sports, z rated. I am very happy with them. They are silent and grip well in the dry. They grip much better than stockers in the rain, though you shouldn't need to test high speed turns in the rain unless you have a death wish


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

I'd give the SO-3 tires a try; lots of good things have been said about 'em.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Deception)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The pirellie p7000's are ridiculouly noisy. I'd stay away from them[HR][/HR]​DO NOT GET THESE! I have a set currently and they've been nothing but a hassle. Noisy on the highway, and uneven treadwear. I did a customer review on the P7000 SS on tirerack.com, it's the one with the person from Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (vertigobora)*

i have p7000ss's and they're great.


----------



## samcat67 (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

I just swapped SO3s for the OEM Badyear Eagle GAs. The difference in handling is simply amazing. The wet traction is far superior, too. Now, I don't spin the tires when I start out from a stop with any kind of throttle like I used to.
I was prepared for a lot of noise, too, going to a max performance tire, but the SO3s are quieter than the Eagles ever were. Get the SO3s, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (zilla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have p7000ss's and they're great.
[HR][/HR]​no so from what i heard. they are the worse performing tires int he same price catagory. stay away from pirellis.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (BananaCo)*

No one has said a word about Toyo Proxies TS1's. I had dunlop sp8000's previously and just got the toyo's on... WOW. I'd say they're equal to, if not better than the bridgestones. then again if you've got 15's you cant beat tireracks price of 75 bux a pop for the bridgestones.


----------



## V6R (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Mbiggy)*

so the toyo proxies are good? Im picking up a set on sat for 400 cnd, is that good. Still in new shape


----------



## Marcin911 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

I just got my Falken Azenis installed, and they are awesome. If you are looking for ultra high performance tires don't look elsewhere. They probably won't last very long (treadwear 200), but for the price I don't care.
I don't know how is wet traction (didn't have opportunity to test them yet), but dry traction simply rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Marcin911)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beetle and gti 1.8t lover (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (V6R)*

I haven't had any experiences with the Toyo Proxes T1S but on these interesting note, these Toyos are the spec tire for the Touring cars SPEED World Challenge. I'm debating between the Falken Azenis and Dunlop SP Sport FM901. Leaning more towards the Azenis though.. so much praise from the STS autoxers. For whoever voted for the Dunlop Sport FM901 any comments??


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (beetle and gti 1.8t lover)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't had any experiences with the Toyo Proxes T1S but on these interesting note, these Toyos are the spec tire for the Touring cars SPEED World Challenge. I'm debating between the Falken Azenis and Dunlop SP Sport FM901. Leaning more towards the Azenis though.. so much praise from the STS autoxers. For whoever voted for the Dunlop Sport FM901 any comments?? [HR][/HR]​went to my first track day with the GTI with the fm901s on, and I must say they are great. but since i hav not tried falkens yet...and i am riding on stock suspension...







i don't know how these fare against other tires.
but i am sure is that the fm901 is a great track tire, after a full track day abuse the wear are farirly even, and the sidewall is pretty stiff...cornering power is amazing. 
i hope somebody will test these against other performance tires and see how they perform; afterall, we have no idea how good a tire is until somebody tests them side by side.


----------



## Sudz (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Marcin911)*

Can someone enlighten me as to the treadwear rating...what does this mean? What's the difference between a 100 rating and a 400 rating?


----------



## hammong (May 14, 2002)

*Treadwear rating*

The tire rating printed on the tire is the numerical result of manufacturer's tests that involve rolling the tire against a friction-surfaced metal drum under pressure until the tire tread has worn to the "replacement" point. 
If a tire gets a treadwear rating of 360, it would last TWICE as long as a tire with treadwear rating of 180. 
Typical high-mileage warranteed tires have ratings of 400-520. 
Typical all-weather touring tires have treadwear ratings of 340-360. 
Typical ultra-high performance summer tires have ratings of 180-220. 
The ContiTouringContacts that came standard on my new W8 were 360, the Bridgestone S03 Pole Positions I'm putting on have ratings of 220. 
Greg


----------



## shuchan (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Treadwear rating (hammong)*

Another Falken Azenis Sport user here! I've had them on now for about 3 weeks, and they've inproved the handling by about 10-20% w/ stock sport suspension. Like others said, the sidewalls are definately super stiff







Its rained a lot here in Chicago lately and wet traction is more then adequate. There is some slight steering lightness when going over standing water at speed, but nothing that anyone should be gunning through anyways. One last thing, they are a little noisy then compared to more touring oriented tires, but then the tradeoff is worth it to me!


----------



## Sudz (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Treadwear rating (hammong)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The tire rating printed on the tire is the numerical result of manufacturer's tests that involve rolling the tire against a friction-surfaced metal drum under pressure until the tire tread has worn to the "replacement" point. 
If a tire gets a treadwear rating of 360, it would last TWICE as long as a tire with treadwear rating of 180. 
Typical high-mileage warranteed tires have ratings of 400-520. 
Typical all-weather touring tires have treadwear ratings of 340-360. 
Typical ultra-high performance summer tires have ratings of 180-220. 
The ContiTouringContacts that came standard on my new W8 were 360, the Bridgestone S03 Pole Positions I'm putting on have ratings of 220. 
Greg
[HR][/HR]​Wow - thanks for fillin' me in.
T


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

SO-3 is the god of all tires. I trust my life with it. I actually gave mine a name. "Moses", heck I don't even name my 93 Corrado VR6. I found the Michelin Pilot Sports really good, but very noisy. Have no experience with the T1-S, but hear that they are really good, almost as good as the Moses - umm I mean SO-3's.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (JoeBoxerVR6)*

The SO3's are good tires, had them on my previous car. I wasn't nervous driving in the rain anymore. Hardly hydroplaned that badly. I tried making the tires get out of control but they stuck very decently. I beat the heck out of them and they lasted long too.


----------



## PBGTIGLX (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Treadwear rating (hammong)*

Not to complicate things too much, but the treadwear ratings are not consistent from manufacturer to manufacturer. That is to say a Conti 220 rating does not necessarily equal a Bridgestone 220 rating. The ratings are relative only among tires of the same manufacturer. So a Bridgestone 440 rated tire will last twice as long as a Bridgestone 220 rated tire, but you can't say for sure that a Bridgestone 440 rated tire will last twice as long as a Conti 220. It would be nice if they would rate them so you could compare cross brand with a degree of certainty. But that would be too easy.


----------



## davejafo (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Treadwear rating (PBGTIGLX)*

I thought tread wear was part of the DOT rating like AA traction or A temprature, to get those they have to perform to the governments highest standards. There must be some rules or tire companies would just raise their tread wear numbers to make their tires look better.


----------



## jettafahrer (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Treadwear rating (PBGTIGLX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not to complicate things too much, but the treadwear ratings are not consistent from manufacturer to manufacturer. That is to say a Conti 220 rating does not necessarily equal a Bridgestone 220 rating. The ratings are relative only among tires of the same manufacturer. So a Bridgestone 440 rated tire will last twice as long as a Bridgestone 220 rated tire, but you can't say for sure that a Bridgestone 440 rated tire will last twice as long as a Conti 220. It would be nice if they would rate them so you could compare cross brand with a degree of certainty. But that would be too easy.[HR][/HR]​You are 100 % correct.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Treadwear rating (jettafahrer)*

Duns, FM901's no i havent tried em yet, but i will just as soon as my wheel tire package gets here, should be late next week or so







without a dought the FM901's are for me, and my budget from what ive researced, cant wait http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=310211


----------



## Quattro Pete (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (JoeBoxerVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SO-3 is the god of all tires. I trust my life with it. I actually gave mine a name. "Moses"[HR][/HR]​
Bwahhahaha!!!! Now that's a really appropriate name for the S-03, since it can part water.








My vote goes for S-03s, too. Apparently, they are much more comfortable than Pilot Sports while providing similar dry grip. And wet grip is simply outstanding.
Cheers,

[Modified by Quattro Pete, 10:36 PM 6-16-2002]


[Modified by Quattro Pete, 10:56 PM 6-16-2002]


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Digitalcandy)*

Pirelli P-Zero http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Excellent tire. Other P-series are good too. I'm running a set right now/ LOVE EM!
Yokohama makes a great tire as well, but the higher performance tires don't seem to last very long.
Michelin is good for all-season stuff, but the Pilot's aren't all that great.
BFGoodrich - owned by MAST, so build is similar to Michelin but quality isn't AS good.
Kumho 712 aren't bad at all. They are inexpensive and provide good overall performance.


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (Clean97GTi)*

ok, i just love the FM901's


----------



## boostn (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (4DR Turbo)*

see sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveg243 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (boostn)*

Thinking about the S03s also. I've heard the Dunlop SP9000s are awesome in the rain, better yet than the Potenza's but not as good in the dry. They also cost less. Still I've had S02s before and they were awesome in the dry so I'm leaning toward the S03s. Anyone with SP9000s?


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Choose my tires please... (daveg243)*

well I run 15x7 on 2 scirocco's and I ahve 2 sets of different tires
1- 205/50/15/v86 Khumo Ecsta 712
I love them, dry or wet, 80mph turns...great tires
2 - 195/50/15/v81 Nitto 450's
Cannot rate them yet, getting them witrh new wheels tomorow..anyone have anythoughs on them ?


----------

